# Taneyev Piano Quintet



## mikey

Does anyone know and love this piece?
It's so over the top, but a gorgeous, passionate work. 
There's kind of an 'all star line up' CD with Pletnev which is incredible.


----------



## starthrower

Just stumbled upon it now. Beautiful!


----------



## Pugg

I do have a CD on the CPO label played by:

Laurent Albrecht Breuninger (violin), Stefan Krznaric (violin), Julien Heichelbech (viola), Bernhard Lörcher (cello), Anna Zassimova (piano)


----------



## Quartetfore

I have the first of the recordings mentioned. I think that the work is a bit long, but it has some beautiful moments.


----------



## Delicious Manager

I am a huge admirer of Taneyev's chamber music (which is stronger then his orchestral music, in my opinion). This is one of my most-listened-to works by this composer.


----------



## Guest

mikey said:


> Does anyone know and love this piece?
> It's so over the top, but a gorgeous, passionate work.
> There's kind of an 'all star line up' CD with Pletnev which is incredible.


Yes--this is an essential purchase!


----------



## Vaneyes

Recorded 1987.


----------



## majlis




----------



## Huilunsoittaja

<3 I like the Piano Quartet the most (that middle movement is to _die _for), but the Quintet is equally formidable! Taneyev and Arensky are among the few composers I truly enjoy their chamber music from, especially when it includes piano.


----------



## msdubov

Here is an absolutely amazing, vibrant live performance of this gorgeous quintet, dating from 2001. The pianist here is again Mikhail Pletnev but the string players are different from those who participated in the CD recording.


----------



## Quartetfore

Kontrapunctus said:


> Yes--this is an essential purchase!


If you are going to buy a a recording, this is the one to get. An outstanding performance of the Quintet, great sound, and a very good performance of the Piano Trio.


----------



## msdubov

Quartetfore said:


> If you are going to buy a a recording, this is the one to get. An outstanding performance of the Quintet, great sound, and a very good performance of the Piano Trio.


This performance is outstanding indeed; but compared to the live version by the same team... it is nowhere close in terms of passion and energy coming from the musicians!!


----------

